# Altima SE-R Transmission Issue - New Owner



## MrWoppit (Nov 28, 2014)

I am having some issues with my 2005 Nissan SE-R Automatic. 120k miles.

The car seems to do great when cold, but after 20 minutes of driving the transmission shifts very hard. It doesn't feel good at all. 

She told me it slipped "out of gear" 4 times on one of her drives. I have driven it since, and was not able to experience this slipping "out of gear", but do notice the transmission shifts harder after driving for awhile. 

I did a little test, if I use tiptronic shifting, it shifts much much smoother. It's still not perfect, but better for sure. 

What would you knowledgeable folks think the issue is? I am not familiar with Nissans, and to be honest I haven't owned an Automatic transmission car in almost 7 years. What would you recommend? Flushing the transmission fluid??


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would start with changing out the fluid, should be "K" fluid


----------

